
Tesla quietly drops “full self-driving” option as it adds $45,000 Model 3 - extraterra
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1396895
======
mtgx
I've always criticized Tesla for the decision to add the hardware to every
car, even before we knew they can't seem capable of producing a $35,000 model
right now or before we knew how far away we still are from _safe_ full
autonomy.

It just seemed obviously unnecessary to me to add thousands of dollars in cost
to _every car_ in the hope that a small portion of the Model 3 owners would
also later upgrade to get the software for it, too. Just focus on making EVs
mainstream first and foremost Tesla. Forget the still 10+ years away autonomy
gimmick.

